# Nickel miners



## porkpie324 (8 September 2006)

is anyone interested in a new thread with the emphasis on nickel miners?, have just found this article by westpac:-
Booming demand from makers of stainless steel has pushed nickel prices to all-time highs this year. But, Westpac Banking senior economist Justin Smirk forecasts that prices of the alloying metal will plunge next year as slower U.S. growth curbs demand and mine and smelter expansions increase supplies.

"The key is the downturn in U.S. dwelling activity and the impact of a more cautious U.S. consumer," economist Smirk writes. "In 2007, industrial production growth will turn from being a pillar of base metal price inflation to a drag."

For the first eight months, spot nickel traded on the London Metal Exchange (LME) has averaged $20,266 ($9.19/lb). World nickel for spot delivery surged one day in late August to $34,750/metric ton ($15.76/lb), its highest level ever.

But, Sydney-based Westpac Banking believes that LME spot nickel prices could end up somewhere between $17,845/metric ton ($8.10/lb) and $22,919/metric ton ($10.40/lb) this year, and then drop to $14,350 ($6.50) in 2007.

A survey of brokerages and research companies by Access Economics of Canberra, Australia, found analysts expect nickel prices to fall as much as 45% over the next two years to just under $12,600/metric ton ($5.70/lb) by the end of 2008, due to expanding capacity.

Westpac's report also says rising interest rates globally will help to slow raw materials demand in the months ahead. The Federal Reserve raised interest rates 17 times over two years before pausing on Aug. 8. The Bank of Japan raised interest rates in July, the first time it has done so since August 2000. The European Central Bank has raised borrowing costs four times since early December.

it,s not the first article i've seen from westpac singing the same tune, porkpie


----------



## Realist (8 September 2006)

Stock analysts predictions are much like horse racing experts predictions before a Melbourne Cup.

They are smart people in the know, their views are based on facts and they are interesting to listen to, but they are wrong as often as they are right.

MRE has been my best buy this year.  And I aint selling yet.

I own a few HCY though. That is a dud I think..


----------



## petee (8 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Stock analysts predictions are much like horse racing experts predictions before a Melbourne Cup.
> 
> They are smart people in the know, their views are based on facts and they are interesting to listen to, but they are wrong as often as they are right.
> 
> ...




yes MRE has performed well..dont worry Realist about HCY..u will be pleasantly surprised very shortly..i happen to know that they will rise rapidly as there is some very interesting news to be released very shortly..thats all i will say


----------



## petee (8 September 2006)

by the way Realist how much is ur average entry price into HCY??as a % rise this will overtake MRE big time..wont be long just be a little patient


----------



## Realist (8 September 2006)

Wow, that sounds interesting. I'll hold as I always do....


----------



## petee (8 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds interesting. I'll hold as I always do....



u will see bro..just hang in there..ur patience will be rewarded


----------



## porkpie324 (8 September 2006)

I don't know a thing about HCY, so some brief detail would be helpful, porkpie


----------



## petee (8 September 2006)

porkpie324 said:
			
		

> I don't know a thing about HCY, so some brief detail would be helpful, porkpie



HCY have a number of gold and nickel projects in WA..the Bardoc nickel joint venture with MRE has outlined some prospective nickel sulphides and the MMIscan results out soon will show a new nickel discovery.with all rail and infrastructure already at the discovery,the ore will be transported to the Minara murrin murrin plant for processing..


----------



## porkpie324 (8 September 2006)

thanks petee, will do some research over the weekend, porkpie


----------



## petee (11 September 2006)

porkpie324 said:
			
		

> thanks petee, will do some research over the weekend, porkpie



volume up this morning Porkpie..news out soon..dont miss the boat


----------



## porkpie324 (11 September 2006)

ok put an order in for some, had a look they seem a bit of a speckie at the moment, i will quit them if they fall below .01. porkpie


----------



## hector (11 September 2006)

Me too, very spec. But with high spot prices - who knows?!!


----------



## petee (11 September 2006)

porkpie324 said:
			
		

> ok put an order in for some, had a look they seem a bit of a speckie at the moment, i will quit them if they fall below .01. porkpie[/QUOTlol


----------



## porkpie324 (11 September 2006)

my order for hcy filled, IGO looks interestig of late, i,m out of them at the mo, have been waiting for some selling to come in but very few for sale today. porkpie


----------



## petee (11 September 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> porkpie324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hector (13 September 2006)

Zero volume yesterday, announcement today:

*DRILLING TO RECOMMENCE ON HIGH GRADE COPPER TARGETS
*
"The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are pleased to announce that the Company is planning to recommence drilling later this month at the High Grade Mount Pleasant Copper (Cu) Project so as to increase the tonnes of Cu metal available to develop a first stage mining and milling operation by targeting the following areas:
1. Further infill drilling in the New Mount Pleasant Mineralised Zone to follow-up previous High Grade results (some of which have recently upgraded through re-sampling of the last 19 holes drilled)
2. Extension drilling along strike to the north of the New Mount Pleasant Mineralised Zone where the potential is confirmed by Cu and Zinc soil anomalies for a further 400 metres.
3. Drilling beneath the Old Mount Pleasant Copper Mine where 84.3 tonnes @ 7.6% Copper was mined in 1960-62, this coincides with a Cu soil anomaly and magnetic anomaly, the small amount of previous drilling was mainly focussed on gold.
4. Drilling to test another Cu soil anomaly and magnetic anomaly along strike to the Old Mount Pleasant Copper Mine but previously undrilled.

The Company is encouraged by the prospect of high grade Copper intersections at the New Mount Pleasant Mineralised Zone and/or the discovery of extensions to this mineralisation or an entirely new Copper deposit."

Not the ann hoped for Pete?


----------



## petee (13 September 2006)

hector said:
			
		

> Zero volume yesterday, announcement today:
> 
> *DRILLING TO RECOMMENCE ON HIGH GRADE COPPER TARGETS
> *
> ...



nope Hector im waiting on the MMI scan for nickel mineralization at the bardoc JV deposit..this Mt Pleasant operation is also a good high grade deposit but will need more exploration to outline the resource..cheers


----------



## chicken (14 September 2006)

Look at AGM....starting production in November...2006...THIS YEAR.....read their announcements....worthwhile at 32cents......I bought.....to go for the ride which is coming.....


----------



## michael_selway (14 September 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Look at AGM....starting production in November...2006...THIS YEAR.....read their announcements....worthwhile at 32cents......I bought.....to go for the ride which is coming.....




Has Nickel peaked u think?

thx

MS


----------



## chicken (15 September 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Has Nickel peaked u think?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS



I understand that Nickel will be short 2007 by 30,000 tones...now wonder what that will do for the price...I think the high price in Nickel will be sustained in the near future...at least the next 12 months....AGM are starting production in early November....looking all good...do your research.....


----------



## porkpie324 (15 September 2006)

I dropped AGM at .33 this week, just waiting to see what happens during their cap raising, there may be some sp weakness, if sp holds then so much the better, will definatly be into them again. porkpie


----------



## porkpie324 (3 October 2006)

Went long on IGO using CFDs yesterday, they have been an absolute gem lately.porkpie


----------



## chicken (3 October 2006)

porkpie324 said:
			
		

> I dropped AGM at .33 this week, just waiting to see what happens during their cap raising, there may be some sp weakness, if sp holds then so much the better, will definatly be into them again. porkpie



Buying more at 30cents...Capper accumilating big time....start production in NOV2006.....SP will move quickly.....good one porky...


----------



## porkpie324 (3 October 2006)

chicken, AGM dropped another cent today, I also dropped CBH today, reduced MCR also on friday. Check out my lastpost on AGM page. porkpie


----------



## chicken (3 October 2006)

porkpie324 said:
			
		

> chicken, AGM dropped another cent today, I also dropped CBH today, reduced MCR also on friday. Check out my lastpost on AGM page. porkpie



What do you mean droped another cent today...the capper has been accumilating big time..there are 2 or 3 who are buying big..as soon as price rises they put some back into the market 30cents is the bottom...but will move sometimes this months..production starting NOV...I am happy to hold as when it moves it will move quickly..


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> What do you mean droped another cent today...the capper has been accumilating big time..there are 2 or 3 who are buying big..as soon as price rises they put some back into the market 30cents is the bottom...but will move sometimes this months..production starting NOV...I am happy to hold as when it moves it will move quickly..




Chicken, et al,

The sections in red are too close to ramping type comments for comfort, as they are totally unsubstantiated and unsubstatiatable opinion at this point in time. Please substitute words such as "will" or "is" (the bottom) for something like "may" or "could". 

The sections in blue should be substantiated in some way. e.g who are the 2 or 3 who are buying big, and how do you know they are?

Your enthusiasm is appreciated, but please change the style of posting a little. 

Cheers


----------



## Sodapop (3 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Chicken, et al,
> 
> The sections in red are too close to ramping type comments for comfort, as they are totally unsubstantiated and unsubstatiatable opinion at this point in time. Please substitute words such as "will" or "is" (the bottom) for something like "may" or "could".
> 
> ...




Oh oh - i sense a hot blooded Teutonic reply brewing... Wayne - it's his thing... This isn't the first site that he has been upbraided somewhat for his pronouncements - see SBM for more (how long will we be waiting for the Ni riches at Sullivans???)... Luckily i think most posters ignore the hyperbole...


----------



## Sodapop (3 October 2006)

But i digress - 

AUZ has had a nice run lately... The holders who lost big in it's fall from grace a few years ago are *probably out* (Is that ok Wayne?) so there is less of a drag on the price at the times that it rallies... It's fundamentals seem to be coming good into a rising Ni price environment... Increased Ni resource (the big bugbear keeping it down)... The PIO-funded Ni JV on the Ex-Blair mine tenement package and the small but shallow Au (100% AUZ) targets they have been delineating over recent months over the same tenements... 
Been aboard this for over a year now - white knuckle at times but i felt for a speccy it was more attractive than a lot of guys that have found nothing... and they are selling the metal now - not 1 year from now...


----------



## porkpie324 (5 October 2006)

About the only nickel miner not to fall during yesterdays selloff was MCR, and just look at them today, i'm kicking myself reduced my physical holding and closed my CFD's last thursday/friday.porkpie


----------



## chicken (5 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Chicken, et al,
> 
> The sections in red are too close to ramping type comments for comfort, as they are totally unsubstantiated and unsubstatiatable opinion at this point in time. Please substitute words such as "will" or "is" (the bottom) for something like "may" or "could".
> 
> ...



YES, WAyne...what more can I say..but a capper is working this share look todays volume in the last minute of 1.3million shares at 30cents...capper buying big time...early production in Nov2006 will see this sp move....the results of the Saxon find do look intresting..plus doubling their resources...capper could also be another minehouse wanting in.....


----------

